# Butternut Score



## Allen Tomaszek (Apr 21, 2016)

Nice haul today of around 1000bf of Butternut Logs. That's going to make a ton of call blanks and carving stock!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 22, 2016)

From the pic, it looks more like 1000 logs instead of bf. I've never seen a butternut tree growing around here and you have a whole forest! Nice haul. Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 22, 2016)

White Walnut , man that has made some mighty fine furniture over the years, Probably my favorite next to cherry.
Some of the nicest period furniture I've conserved has been butternut. 
Great score

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 22, 2016)

I hope you cut some 3 inch slabs, I'd like to try some for carving.......


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 22, 2016)

Wow, I've gotten ONE Butternut tree in the last 5 years. So jealous.


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 22, 2016)

Congrats! That's a treasure trove. Enough for WB members and more! Chuck


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 22, 2016)

A lot of birds have succumbed to the sweet sound of a butternut box call over the years. Quarter sawn butternut with a walnut lid is about as sweet and traditional as you can get for a turkey box call.

Nice score.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Apr 22, 2016)

It was a surprise for me to find so many at once. Usually it's one here and one there. I plan on sawing a bunch of Quartersawn for blanks a the rest into carving blanks. I'll post sawing pics when we get to them.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## David Van Asperen (Apr 22, 2016)

Sure looks like you will have enough to do whatever project you want


----------



## Bill Ragosta (Aug 29, 2016)

Sweet. We don't have much/any butternut right in my neighborhood and I'm always looking for it for box calls and carving blanks. Very nice haul.


----------



## Ray D (Aug 29, 2016)

Nice haul. Butternut makes a great sounding scratch box as well.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 29, 2016)

Great score Allen. Iwill be looking forward to scoring some pot and call blanks when you get some done.


----------

